# Grizzly G0583Z 1HP Canister Dust Collector



## Hacksaw007

Your review left me wanting more information. You say that you would not use it on saws and stuff, but never say why. I have been wanting a 120 volt collector for a while now, I guess this one isn't it…...


----------



## stevenhsieh

I would go with a 1 1/2HP or 2HP collector. 
800 CFM is not enough power to suck, you will need at least 1400-1700 for a table saw.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-1-2-HP-Dust-Collector-with-New-Impeller/G1028Z2


----------



## Dusty56

I use my *Reliant *1HP DC on both of my jointers and my TS on occasion….keep the hose as short as possible for best suction : ) When I'm going to use the TS alot , I switch over to my *JET 1.5HP *with cannister filter and *dust seperator*. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/28491


----------



## juniorjock

I have Grizzly's G8027. It sucks up everything I throw at it, including the DW735 (and you know that thing shoots out the chips), table saw, jointer, bandsaw, etc. It is also a 1HP machine. Grizzly lists my collector at $193.95 (including freight). The G0583Z lists for $349 (including freight). I know that these are two different animals, but I think you may have some kind of problem with your machine.


----------



## stevenhsieh

My machines works fine, I think the problem is the hose itself.


----------



## brtech

The HF 2HP is 110V and can still be had for $139 with a coupon


----------



## wiswood2

I have their 1/1/2 hp. one It is hooked to 8 tools ,with blast gates on each one, works great.
Chuck


----------



## Time2beupinAZ

I have the G0548Z and have to say i have no problem with it doing its job. I would recomend maybe upgrading to this model. You would however have to hook it up to a 220v outlet.


----------

